

Ask HN: What is a good Sms2Web solution? - known

Preferably an Open Source solution so that I can host a customized service for my clients.
======
RobGR
You mean receiving SMS messages and putting them on the web, or typing
messages into a web page and sending them out by SMS, or both directions ?

I advise purchasing a real cellular modem, such as from MultiTech, putting a
SIM chip in it from a plan that offers unlimited text messaging.

However, if you are trying to just whip something together quickly, you may
find this useful:

<http://www.textmarks.com/>

You can use that service to receive a text message, and then have it call a
URL, and send the number and callerid and other information to your server.

~~~
known
Thank you. I will try it.

